# Shipping ammo.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone done it recently?

I'm talking about via UPS. Private party to private party. UPS tells me that an FFL must be on one end or the other, i.e., sender or receiver. 

They also say that because ammo is considered to be hazardous materials, the sender must be Haz Mat certified, and provide proper documentation at the time it's dropped off to be shipped. 

This is supposedly to insure that the sender knows how to properly pack the items and meets DOT code. 

I've talked to as many as five individuals......and I got five differing opinions.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not ask UPS's own website for clear instructions?
If they're in your favor, take a printout and a note about the link to the local UPS facility, and show them. If they stonewall, ask for the manager. If the manager stonewalls, tell him (her?) that you'll complain to "UPS Central," and will name names.

Federal law permits you to ship guns and ammunition from yourself at any address, to yourself at any address. But it has to be "for any _lawful_ purpose."
This does not necessarily permit you to ship from yourself to someone else. (No, I can't quote chapter and verse on this last.)
If regulations keep you from shipping to someone else, then addressing the package to yourself at his address, as a ruse, is _not a lawful purpose_.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

When I worked at UPS: only via ground in the 48 States, has to be labeled ORM-D, does not require hazmat paperwork.

link: Shipping Questions & Answers-Ask The Shipping Expert Forum at UPS | Compass


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

An aquaintance of mine orders ammo every week........always comes U.S. mail or Fed Ex....he doesn't seem to be having any problems......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

USPS will not ship live ammo. Only components. 

I did call the UPS toll-free number, and as luck would have it, I got connected to a Hispanic female who was struggling with her English. She was little to no help, but did manage to say that shipping live ammo required an FFL as either the sender or the receiver. 

I do know that an ORM-D sticker is required on at least three sides of a qualified box. I've also been told that live ammo has to be shipped in it's original box, and I hope that they mean the actual box the ammo is in, and not the outter box that the ammo came in, shipped from the factory. 

The more research I do, the more deep it gets, in regards to having to have this, this and this.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay.....so I just got off the phone with the UPS Haz. Mat. Dept.

I was told, that *if the ammo is going ground*, there is no need for a Haz. Mat. certification. There are no extra fees and/or surcharges involved.

Max. weight for each box is 66 lbs. Each box must be marked as ORM-D, inside a rectangular box, with the words, "Cartridges-Small Arms", written above. The more times, the better, I was told.

No particular or specific box is required. Just make sure it's sturdy and well packed.

The gal I was speaking with, sent me an e-mail ref. this and her name and position within the dept. itself, just in case I get to the UPS counter and they start to balk.

The toll-free # is: 1-800-554-9964 ( UPS Haz. Mat. Dept.)


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Is this the number you called?

UPS Hazardous Materials Support Center 1-800-554-9964

-------------------------
i see you found it....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If nothing else, I learned how to ship ammo via UPS. 

I used to have an FFL. I've shipped a whole lot of firearms over the years, have had lots of ammo shipped to me, but I never had the need to ship any ammo to someone else......until now. :numbchuck:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipped out the ammo today via UPS.

All went well and no surprises at the counter. :mrgreen:


----------

